# Scape critique



## Danny (26 Aug 2012)

Bored so having a play with what I have laying around, supposed to be a relaxing day of nothing but bored as hell so fancied a play lol

Excuse the severe reflections I will post a better pic once it is dark,


----------



## GHNelson (26 Aug 2012)

Hi Danny
Whats the substrate/rock your using?
hoggie


----------



## Danny (26 Aug 2012)

Cat litter and just some pieces of slate from a smashed up piece   

Do you ask because it goes well or looks like shite lol

PS the slate looks much better wet, gets much darker


----------



## GHNelson (26 Aug 2012)

Looks okay mate


----------



## Danny (26 Aug 2012)

lol cheers, bored as hell so thought I would have a play


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Aug 2012)

it's gonna lack some height with the hardscape when planted. The rocks on the left look a little 'wrong' if you get my drift...


----------



## Danny (26 Aug 2012)

Changed the rocks on the left and got a better pic


----------



## Danny (26 Aug 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> it's gonna lack some height with the hardscape when planted. The rocks on the left look a little 'wrong' if you get my drift...



Not planning on many plants if I go wit this, just toying with the idea of this really


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Aug 2012)

i'm thinking that the substrate needs banking a little more on the left and right. Probs need one of the larger rocks on the right as well.


----------



## Danny (26 Aug 2012)

The banks are 85mm deep already, have another bag of litter so deeper banks are not a problem


----------



## owenprescott (27 Aug 2012)

Not sure how it will look planted but the rocks seem very distant. I would also add a little bit of slope from front to back to add depth plus I assume foreground plants wont block of the rocks as much.


----------



## C00ki3 (29 Oct 2012)

Hi, I Like the setup but agree that the ones on the left look a little wrong, maybe try having the bigger middle one (second from the front) sticking forward and the back one vertical behind it for more height? I can't tell the scale but it lookings like you would need only carpetting plants or else you would cover the rocks on the right.

Also banking with cat litter doesn't last well in my tank as its so light the water movement flattens it quickly so you might need to have something in the substrate to hold the banks in place.


----------



## Mermaidylady (9 Nov 2012)

It's amazing how effective just shaping and contouring the substrate can be- this looks great!


----------

